# 9mm brass



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Do any of you limit the number of times you re-use your 9mm brass for reloading regardless of the condition? Not referring to discarding them for obvious signs like large bulges and neck splits or loose primer pockets. 

I'm referring to limiting the number of uses as a precautionary against potential Kabooms due to the small non-supported chamber area near the feed ramp. From what I've read the .40 S&W is higher on the list for this to occur, then the 9mm comes in 2nd.

On my other calibers I feel I can, and do reuse the brass safely until they show the obvious signs stated above, but should the 9mm cases be treated with special attention? 

BTW, the firearm in question is the Taurus PT99. :smt068


----------



## daddyhog (Sep 6, 2006)

My advise would be to buy the cheapest factory ammo you can find and don't reload the 9mm if you are just plinking. As a target shooter (bullseye, hardball competition) I reload the 9. My rational is 1) I shoot a lot, about 20,000 rounds a year 1) I can't afford that much factory target ammo and 3) handloads are more accurate and cost a little less. A load recommended by some real hard holders is:

115 Grain Winchester FMJ HB
4.8 Grains N330 powder
Remington 5 1/5 primer
Starline brass
OAL = 1.142
.377" taper crimp at case mouth

DO NOT USE RANGE BRASS!!!! NOT EVER!!!
This load shoots 1.15" 10 round groups at 50 yards in my M9.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I load my pistol brass until it cracks, splits or I loose it.
I've got some 9mm brass that's been loaded 15-20 times and it's still going strong.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with 2400. Use it till it splits on straight wall hand gun cases.


----------

